# Wooden Dummy Info Please



## JKD = LIFE (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello im after a Wooden Dummy. I know there are two types. The Dummy with Parallel arms, and arms that are off set. I remember David Peterson (WSL Lineage) saying the arms should always be parallel. However I find it very difficult to find a dummy on the net anywhere with exact parallel arms. I have heard Koo Sang and Buick Yip Dummies are the best but even they have slightly offset arms? There is other dummies with offset arms but more offset than the ones made by Koo Sang or Buick Yip. If anyone can explain to me what the difference is and where to get a good one from. I would really appreciate it. Im also after a Dummy that can be mounted but removable. I cat but a fully fixed dummy in my house. 

Any knowledge and recommendations will help.

Thanks for your time

Regards


----------



## caesjong (Mar 7, 2011)

checkout my jong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df8JvDG2Ods 


its listed on CL philly...


http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/spo/2230022592.html


----------



## knight2000 (Mar 8, 2011)

Check out www.Shaolinhouse.com
Great quality and prices. You can also switch between the level arms or the offset.


----------



## geezer (Mar 8, 2011)

knight2000 said:


> Check out www.Shaolinhouse.com
> Great quality and prices. You can also switch between the level arms or the offset.


 
Can you set it up as either a yom or yeong (yang/yin), that is male or female dummy?


----------

